# Private car from Europe to Egypt



## simar (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello All,

I am foreigner living in Egypt since 6yrs now. 
I have a valid WORK PERMISSION (tarhas-amel paper) and a WORK VISA stamp in my passport. I want to bring my own car from Europe and use it only for my own non-business purpose here. What are the options? 

best
Rich


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

simar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am foreigner living in Egypt since 6yrs now.
> I have a valid WORK PERMISSION (tarhas-amel paper) and a WORK VISA stamp in my passport. I want to bring my own car from Europe and use it only for my own non-business purpose here. What are the options?
> ...


Hello and welcome
Where are you from originally
The big issue is import tax from outside Egypt and of course the cost to bring accross


----------



## simar (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,

I have a polish passport at the moment.
The car is in norrthern Europe now, the cost of driving down and ferrying is not a problem.


It is so many uncertain information floating around concerning private import that makes any action almost impossible. Some of them about study- and work-visas special allowances as well...

Does anyone here have experience with this kind of import?

R.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

take a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ng-egypt/13065-import-personal-car-egypt.html


----------

